

Ask HN: What would you gladly pay $30/month for? - builtforyou

Looking to hear about things that don&#x27;t exist, but should.
======
brent_noorda
A service that acts as a personal secretary which will intercept all the
asynchronous events that interrupt me every few minutes (email, texts, app
alerts, phone calls, etc...) and will make them stop and make me feel safe
that I'm not checking if anything important has happened. Only on the very
very rare occasion when something is important enough to interrupt my current
train of thought will I really be alerted--those interrupt events will have to
be very infrequent and super duper important (e.g. "your spouse just went to
the E.R." or "pizza's here").

~~~
dllthomas
For phone, I was thinking of adding a layer that says "If this is an emergency
or your call is expected, press 1 to ring through. Otherwise, press 3 to leave
a message or 7 to set up a call at a future time."

Making 7 work well is going to be tricky, though.

~~~
brent_noorda
iphone "do not disturb" mode can do something like this, I've been told

~~~
dllthomas
Interesting! Hopefully patents won't get in the way of others doing similar.
Do you know if it includes the scheduling bit?

~~~
richardbrevig
It doesn't do scheduling. The do not disturb feature just silences the phone,
so text, calls, and alerts don't go through. However, the feature also has an
option that when turned on allows a call to go through if the person calls
twice within like 2 minutes. So, call once, declined like phone is on silent.
Call back immediately, the call goes through. You can also add people onto
your favorites list and they'll not be stopped by the do not disturb feature.

~~~
dllthomas
Oh, right, I had heard about that. Not a bad idea, but not my ideal.

------
mxxx
A service that sends me a monthly list of ideas that people want, but don't
currently exist.

~~~
builtforyou
You know, that actually _does_ sound really cool...

------
Concours
A Baremetrics for Paypal , a service showing me all my KPI using the Paypal
API on a nice dashboard so, I don't have to fiddle around with spreadsheets.

~~~
qeorge
+1 - I would be extremely interested in this as well. great idea!

------
qeorge
A VA service, like TimeSvr.com or myriad others, but for graphic design.

I need little graphics made _all the time_ (banners, logos, etc) and right now
I have to interact with Fiverr/Elance more than I want to. Not looking for
Picasso, just decent quality.

So, I want to have an account with a service who will "just bill me" for
little graphics. Please, someone make this.

~~~
builtforyou
I think you seek [https://99designs.com/tasks/](https://99designs.com/tasks/)

~~~
qeorge
That is a great service! Thank you for the link!

However, its not quite what I want - its really focused on tiny jobs, They
won't do anything if it takes over 30 minutes, and I don't think they'll
create anything (e.g., a banner ad), only modify something you already have.

I'm fine with a job taking 2-3 hours and billed accordingly, its the latency
and overhead of finding/scheduling these small tasks that sucks.

~~~
okbake
I agree that the latency and overhead of scheduling for the small tasks suck.
If you get lucky and a find freelance designer that you like working with it
would greatly decrease that overhead. I do some freelance web work with a few
clients that I've grown close business relationships with, and its typically
just a matter of receiving an email with some requirements, having a brief
text chat, and then sending them the invoice. It might take a while to find
the right person, and even then it might take a while to build the
relationship that allows for very little friction, but when it happens its
worth it.

------
secfirstmd
An always on, 24/7 service or something where I buy 30 dollars of time (say 3
hours) a month and more if I want it. From my software dashboard I can drop
something easy but a complete waste of my time (reformatting 60 documents to
have a new logo sizing and saving them as pdf, adding up my expenses receipts
and inputting them into accounting, proof read my late night typing, book my
flight etc.). This would be made easier by simple task drop down menus (Task
=> Expenses Calculations), along with customisable tasks.

I simply drop the docs into the syncing software, along with a brief
description or quick cam recording of what I want, and then one hour later the
changes are sent back to me.

I guess you could call it a mix of Elancer, Dropbox, Virtual Assistant etc.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I feel like Fancy Hands [+] is very close to what you're looking for
(disclaimer: no affiliation whatsoever).

[+] [https://www.fancyhands.com/](https://www.fancyhands.com/)

~~~
secfirstmd
You Sir, are a hero!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Glad I could help!

------
evanwolf
A smart microwave oven. For my inner Quantified Self, analyze my usage over
time, show patterns, infer what I'm cooking. For my energy bill, show
electricity consumption. For my home, talk to my fridge.

------
harry8
$31+/month of decrease in cash outflow. Or $31+ increase in income.

In truth it probably needs to be more than $1 due to the fact we value our
time and the possibility of cost incurred due to some error, mine our outside
my control.

On the flipside some new form of entertainment, enjoyment, enhancement to
self-worth or similar that I find more agreeable than stuff I spend $30/mth on
now. Note how that includes charity.

------
elliott34
Like most apartment/condo city dwellers I can't receive packages unless I am
home.

I would pay 30/month for some kind of external lockbox or some kind of
capability to order anything I wanted to that box (outside my apartment, or
would glady let amazon or google inside my place). Also , all/any pick ups or
returns would happen from this drop off box.

~~~
rookhack
That would be [http://bufferbox.com](http://bufferbox.com) (acquired a few
years ago by Google). Hopefully they grow!

------
pushkargaikwad
>> Looking to hear about things that don't exist, but should.

Girlfriend :)

On serious note, 1\. TaskRabbit like service in India 2\. Costly items on rent
(say a watch or a laptop). It can be a marketplace where others are giving
their products on rent and I am paying $30/month for the service. I can pay
additional rental fees to the other party too. So this will be hybrid model of
ebay + airbnb

------
blackobelisk
Someone to read my twitter or RSS feed to me just while I wake up…too early
for a podcast or music. And I could be like "fave that. save that one.
unfollow that bitch"

really though that could be automated with a decent text-to-speech and voice
recognition but I'd still pay for it

------
jrvarela56
Someway of linking modern payment processors Stripe/Paypal/Braintree/etc to
bank accounts in countries not yet supported.

~~~
builtforyou
Is it the bank account part of things that you see as the issue, or is it a
solution to everything that is limiting it from being available to you? (i.e.
would you also want/need a company set up for you in a supported country to
process the transactions?)

How much would this be worth to you?

------
Ryel
Product Hunt/HN but for startup related podcasts.

I wouldn't pay $30/month for it but I would buy the app, or bookmark the site.

------
puredemo
A service where I add the groceries I want and they get purchased and
delivered from local grocery stores.

~~~
jamesbrewer
You mean Instacart?

~~~
puredemo
_We 'll be in 94928 soon!_

yeah right...

------
source99
Someone to take my garbage out of the kitchen into the bins outside my house.

~~~
richardbrevig
You're probably joking, but any cleaning service would do this. Or, spend a
lot more money and move into a much nicer place...they'll provide that kind of
service for you. A friend of mine, the building janitors come in and take out
their kitchen trash.

------
hashtag
Quality mentorship

~~~
remyp
[https://clarity.fm](https://clarity.fm) perhaps?

~~~
hashtag
Sorry should clarify, meant high level technical mentorship

------
santoshalper
Spotify, but for movies.

~~~
digitalpacman
Isn't this netflix?

~~~
smeyer
Yes. That said, I think Netflix is much better for TV than for movies.

------
karangoeluw
A cheaper Tesla.

~~~
evanwolf
A bicycle that's a cross of Tesla (smart, strong, fast, electric/human
powered), Dyson (aerodynamic, fewer moving parts), and Segway (keep me from
falling; work on stairs).

